# Corel-WebSeiten



## Lakaspar (6. August 2003)

Ich fange gerade an mit Corel zu arbeiten und möchte irgendwie in die Materiere kommen. Da ich beim Lernen eigentlich nicht so der Freund von einfach rumklicken und ausprobieren bin, würde ich gerne ein paar Anfänger-Einführungen durchlesen könnte, um schonmal einen groben Einblick zu bekommen. Allerdings finde ich hier keine Tutorials und das Durchsuchen des Forums ist nicht so dafür geeignet. Hat hier vielleicht jemand ein paar Corel-Seiten in den Favoriten? Wenn die hier gepostet werden könnte, fänd ichs schon ganz gut.


----------



## MOD (13. August 2003)

Hi Lakaspar,
viel hab ich zwar nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du ja auch mit wenig was anfangen... 

Also spontan fallen mir folgende Seiten ein:

http://www.designer.com
http://www.edelgrau.de
und evtl. noch http://www.spotlight.de

Die haben eigentlich immer n paar gute Tipps auf lager. Und Tuts gebits da auch einige...

Have Phun,
M.O.D.


----------



## KarlC (21. August 2003)

Hier gibts noch ein Forum, soll ganz gut sein

http://www.juergens-workshops.de/cgi-bin/bigtalker/boardpower.pl

Grüssle
Karl


----------

